# SAMSUNG 49Q6FN an NVIDIA RTX per HDMI



## jfckb (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

für die Erstellung einer Umfangreichen Dokumentation habe ich einen 49 Zoll Q6FN TV
per HDMI an einem PC mit einer NVIDIA RTX angebunden.

Soweit ist auch alles in Ordnung.

Wollte neulich einfach mal einen Film  mit dieser Hardwarekombination ansehen und da ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:

Unter "Bildmodi" habe ich nur 2 von 4 Modi zur Verfügung, "Dynamisch" und "Standard", "Film" und "Natürlich" werden nicht angezeigt.

Ebenso sind unter dem Menüpunkt "Experteneinstellung" die ersten 4 "Hintergrundbeleuchtung", "Helligkeit", "Kontrast" und "Schärfe" verfügbar,
weiter unten noch die Einstellungen für "lokales Dimming", "Farbton", "Weissabgleich" und "Gamma" aktiv.
Alle anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten das Bild zu beeinflussen sind inaktiv.

Schließt man eine Konsole an dem selben HDMI-Port, selbiges Kabel, an, sind unter "Bildmodus" und "Experteneinstellungen" alle
Menüpunkte aktiv und können ausgewählt und/oder verändert werden.

Vielleicht ist dies ja normal wenn ein PC an diesem TV angebunden ist.

Trifft dies dann auf alle Geräte von Samsung zu oder ist diese Unterstützung abhängig von der grösse des TV?

Hat man bei anderen Herstellern, wie z.B. Sony, LC etc. die selben Schwierigkeiten wenn das Gerät mit einem PC verbunden ist?

Der Rechner läuft mit Windows 10 Vers. 1909.

Ich bedanke mich vorab für jede Art von Hilfe.


----------



## Xsicht (11. Juni 2020)

Ich habe den Samsung UE82 und hatte auch das Problem ,wie hast du den den HDMI Eingang am TV benannt , oder wie heißt er ?
Bei mir hat es einfach geholfen den HDMI Eingang am TV umzubennen zu Bluray.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2020)

Viele TVs haben mittlerweile eine Automatik welche bei einem "PC" Eingang(oft nur dadurch erkannt dass man den Eingang von Hand in PC umbenennt) alle Features abschaltet die zusätzlichen Input-Lag verursachen würden.
Und das ist, solang der PC auch Spielequelle und nicht nur Videoquelle ist, auch gut so. Schließlich hat man am PC selbst genug Optionen das Bild so einzuregeln wie man es möchte und hoher Lag versaut den Spielspaß.
Ansonsten kannst du den schon erwähnten Trick versuchen den Anschluss explizit als Videospieler zu benennen.


----------



## jfckb (19. Juni 2020)

Xsicht schrieb:


> Ich habe den Samsung UE82 und hatte auch das Problem ,wie hast du den den HDMI Eingang am TV benannt , oder wie heißt er ?
> Bei mir hat es einfach geholfen den HDMI Eingang am TV umzubennen zu Bluray.



Herzlichen Dank, das Umbennen des HDMI-Ports ist die Lösung.

Die Antwort des Moderators war nicht eben Zielführend, da es eben nicht gut ist, nicht jeder nutzt seine Hardware für Videospiele. Einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie z.B. "Rot zu Grün Verhältnis" oder die "Farbsättigung" neben einiges mehr stehen dann nicht zur Verfügung. Für Spieler mag das ja uninteressant sein, war aber nicht gefragt. Danke trotzallem.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2020)

Du musst den Text schon ganz lesen und verstehen bevor du ihn als nicht hilfreich abtust.
Sättigung und Farben kannst du wie erwähnt direkt am PC im Grafikmenü einstellen (wobei DAS mein Fernseher z.B. auch im PC Mode erlaubt). Jetzt hast du halt den Input Lag ~verdoppelt. Auch in meinem Text steht dass man das unter Umständen akzeptieren kann, ich wollte dir nur aufzeigen was es überhaupt bedeutet was du da umstellst.


----------



## eclipso (19. Juni 2020)

Und der Inputlag ist im Bereich Heimkino wirklich wichtig?


----------



## Olstyle (19. Juni 2020)

Warum liest eigentlich niemand was ich schreibe? Steht alles schon im ersten Post. 
Wenn (!) tatsächlich nur Videos abgespielt werden ist der natürlich egal. In einem Spieleforum und bei einer angeschlossenen RTX sei der Hinweis auf die Situation wenn(!) Spiele ein Thema werden aber doch bitte erlaubt.


----------



## eclipso (19. Juni 2020)

Es ist grundsätzlich alles erlaubt. Passt in dem Fall vllt. nicht, wenn man nach Zitat: "Alle anderen Auswahlmöglichkeiten das Bild zu beeinflussen sind inaktiv." fragt, ,it dem Hinweis des richtigen Lesens. 

Wenn man den Inputlag niedrig halten will, weil eine Gamingssession ansteht mag das richtig sein, nur warum kann man es selbst in der Expertenansicht nicht expliziet auswählen? bzw. muss man über Umwege, auf die dann erwünschte Abstimmung zugreifen. Treiberlimitation?


----------

